# Red Dawn Remake - 2010



## Sig_Des (14 Sep 2009)

I don't know if anyone's talked about this, did a search and nothing showed up (know that the search function's a little wonky right now)

A remake of an awesome movie, set to release fall 2010:



> A group of teenagers look to save their town from an invasion of Chinese and Russian soldiers


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234719/

And the initial trailer here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeYCdp1ik_0

WOLVERINES!


----------



## Journeyman (14 Sep 2009)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> A remake of *an awesome m*ovie, set to release fall 2010:



Oh man, A, [hugs]   :'(  

......an "awesome movie"?? I didn't realize you had PTSD...let alone, _that_ seriously.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Sep 2009)

Ok, I thought it was awesome when I watched it in the 80's.

End of HLTA coming up, so I'll be normal again soon.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2009)

They did take great pains in the original to get the OPFOR vehs to look authentic.  I wonder what we will see in the remake?


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

To be entirely fair, there was QUITE the line-up of stars in the original flick:  the (now late) Patrick Swayze, Charlie Sheen,





Jennifer Grey (before she got her nose job, making her just another plastic-faced Barbie, instead of intriguing looking), not to mention Harry Dean "Avenge Me!" Stanton...





:warstory:
I was teaching the summer student recruit course that summer, and we made a Friday night 9pm show a (sorta-kinda) "be there" function.  The theatre was happy to see 65 smiling, short-haired patrons, we filled up two rows, cheered heartily when the evil Communists got theirs, and some of the troops managed to sneak out a movie poster from the lobby for the junior ranks club.

_- edited to add link to article mentioning Patrick Swayze has died - _


----------



## RCR Grunt (14 Sep 2009)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone's talked about this, did a search and nothing showed up (know that the search function's a little wonky right now)
> 
> A remake of an awesome movie, set to release fall 2010:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234719/
> ...



Honestly, do we really need a remake?  How about a re-release instead.  The original is a classic, and most times when Holly-weird re-does a classic, it ruins it.

Also, I seriously hope that trailer was not for real.  That was bush-league at best.  Hopefully it was simply a pre-production concept type thing.... hopefully.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Sep 2009)

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> Hopefully it was simply a pre-production concept type thing.... hopefully.



I imagine it is as the cast isn't even finalized.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2009)

If you believe this news report:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAmJMmeMM6k
filming's already started in Michigan, and will continue until almost year's end.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Sep 2009)

I am hoping it will be good entertainment, after all its just a movie. There has been three King Kongs, and rumour is another RAMBO is also going to be undertaken, heard that on Jilly Rae's entertaiment segment on Brisbane AM radio 1116 last week.

Time will tell eh.

OWDU


----------

